# where to buy the dual run capacitor



## simonzhan (Sep 2, 2010)

where to buy the dual run capacitor ?my old fan is not work last week.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Here is a link the the manufacturers website: http://www.seika-capacitors.com.tw/index.asp?lang=2 and a catalog (see page 7): http://webbuilder2.asiannet.com/man.../2205/2205_001/Default.html?atitle=E-cataloge

I doubt you will have much luck dealing directly with the manufacturer unless you are buying 1000 of them, so might have to substitute something equivalent. What country are you in so we can find a parts distrubutor that will ship to your country?


----------

